# classical music for people that are angry



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See this woman on my profile picture i lose her for good because of an idiot , perhaps i will be angry for life at him and her....

Imean the idiot had a girlfriend 6 years ago when he completly humiliated, he told the girl deprofundis look like a convict a serrial killer ect

Than i was mad i ask the guy for excuse he gave it to me, and said she not interrest in you because she scared of you, yah you f***** idiot it's because of you, and you were not even interrest in her in the first place, so im not just angry im really angry... 

This woman was for me, he ruin everything and he was supposed to be a friend, whit friend like this you dont need enemie.

He screw thing so bad she not even on my facebook as a distant friend ... no there nothing...

I will be forever angry beyond word, i loss my soul mate because of this morron, and please dont says to me there are zillion other woman, i dont care i wanted her...

So im looking for music full of violence and anger,aggressive beyond word music...
im so depress


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> So im looking for music full of violence and anger,aggressive beyond word music...
> im so depress


I'm sorry this happened. I can't imagine the pain and frustration you're feeling.

When I'm angry and frustrated, I play the first movement of Beethoven's string quartet Opus 95. It captures how I'm feeling.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I read:

classical music for people that are hungry


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

When I'm angry, I forego classical music and chop wood. It's very effective - believe me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I'm angry, I exercise to help burn it away.

Re-setting my clock sometimes helps.


----------



## micro (Jun 18, 2016)

I recommend The Rite of Spring


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The first movement of the Nielsen 4 Temperaments symphony (No.2)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> When I'm angry, I forego classical music and chop wood. It's very effective - believe me.


Hopefully, you have enough wood to get you through the next several winters.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Hopefully, you have enough wood to get you through the next several winters.


When one relies on wood to heat the home (and sauna) and to cook the meals, there's always enough wood to get through the nastiest of winters! :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Like others, I recommend chopping wood, digging a hole, anything physical that gets you too breathless and tired to brood on the situation.

As for angry music, try the opening of Vaughan Williams' 4th Symphony.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> When one relies on wood to heat the home (and sauna) and to cook the meals, there's always enough wood to get through the nastiest of winters! :lol:


I have a few answers, but none of them are TC legal. :lol:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, people DISGUST me these days...So dark, cynical, cold...How can they go on living like that???


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Flamme said:


> Oh, people DISGUST me these days...So dark, cynical, cold...How can they go on living like that???


Sounds like an Allan Pettersson fan!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

There plenty of fish in the sea, sailor! Always remember that...When i fall into despair i often remind myself...As for my therapy i go cycling, swimming if warm, working out till i drop...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Flamme said:


> There plenty of fish in the sea, sailor! Always remember that...When i fall into despair i often remind myself...As for my therapy i go cycling, swimming if warm, working out till i drop...


Yes. Exercise is the cure.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

As for music i recommend highly energetic, bombastic symphonies and composers for instance Wagner, Shostakovich, Khachaturian...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> When I'm angry, I forego classical music and chop wood. It's very effective - believe me.


Better than chopping heads-believe me.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Or smashing them with a barbwired bat???:lol:
As for DP i see you suffer from what one may call a ''white knight'' syndrome...Dont worry many men have it! Its basically that you look for 'damsel in distress' and adore them like they are angels...I have a news for you, they ARENT!


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

some bartok string quartets

or just go listen to Darkthrone


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jailhouse said:


> some bartok string quartets
> 
> or just go listen to Darkthrone


Hoping this not making it worse.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeez i guess my suffering mean nothing to most people , i may have cancer, and i loss an importan woman to some jerk who did nott want her he had a girlfriend back than a fresh new one and he said i was a godamn serrial killer, a convict a skinhead or a rapistt, dehumasation is so cool hey!!! were is your empathey my friend, some of you harvest this value some people scorn this .
value imagine someone told you in front of this special person hey deprofundis look like a serrial killers, what kind of f*****
rebus humain = human detritus would sutch a thing when he supposed to be a friend , judas iscariot


----------

